# best window sealant



## amakarevic

what is the best caulking to use to seal a window? i got some Sika Construction Sealant from HD as I've been real please with their other products (particularly Anchoring Epoxy, that thing rocks my world) but was wondering if there is anything better.

my window goes directly against masonry on 3 sides and a wooden bulkhead + aluminum flashing on the 4th side. in case that matters.

thanks


----------



## Windows on Wash

Quad, although I don't care for the smell of it, is pretty well regarded.

What color does it need to be?


----------



## HomeSealed

+1 on the Quad... If you think it smells bad now, what did you think of the old formula!?... That stuff was pretty harsh.


----------



## amakarevic

got Quad. thanks


----------



## Windows on Wash

HomeSealed said:


> +1 on the Quad... If you think it smells bad now, what did you think of the old formula!?... That stuff was pretty harsh.


My guys caulked a sample inside my office one time and it nearly knocked me on my keyster when I walked in.


----------



## joecaption

If your thinking about using Quad around that aluminum coil stock to brick area, think again, It will be a gooy imposable to get off mess.
I'd use Alex 230 and lots of water and a soaking wet sponge to wipe it down for at least this area.


----------



## MJW

joecaption said:


> *If your thinking about using Quad around that aluminum coil stock to brick area, think again, It will be a gooy imposable to get off mess.*
> I'd use Alex 230 and lots of water and a soaking wet sponge to wipe it down for at least this area.


I agree. quad makes a mess on brick and stone, and very hard to remove. Do the next guy a favor and use some silicone.


----------



## HomeSealed

We use quad on every brick and stone install that we do. Comes out beautifully, it just takes some skill. I will say though that if you use quad, plan on laying a nice bead because it definitely is not the easiest caulk to tool. That typically does result in a mess. If you are a poor caulker and will need to tool it, then follow Joe's advice.


----------



## amakarevic

i don't get it: i have some masonry and some aluminum stock coil contact. which one is good for which?

thanks


----------



## HomeSealed

My comments above (as well as everyone else's) were pertaining to your circumstance of aluminum to brick.
Myself and WoW prefer Quad, MJW likes silicone (which is not the worst choice, imo), and Joe's suggestion was to use a caulk that is more "tool-able", which is a valid suggestion if you are not skilled with a caulk gun.


----------



## HomeSealed

Here is a pic of quad from aluminum to brick. No tooling necessary, no mess, just beauty. :thumbup:


----------



## amakarevic

HomeSealed said:


> Myself and WoW prefer Quad, MJW likes silicone (which is not the worst choice, imo), and Joe's suggestion was to use a caulk that is more "tool-able", which is a valid suggestion if you are not skilled with a caulk gun.


what does it take to be "skilled with a caulk gun", ferchrissake?


----------



## MJW

amakarevic said:


> what does it take to be "skilled with a caulk gun", ferchrissake?


It does take some skill and some time to get good at. That's why quad works so well. It is consistent and comes out well if it's not too old or cold. It's just a pain to take off of brick when you have to redo it. 

I like quad for what it is, just prefer silicone when it comes to removing it. 
It's worth paying for good caulking.

Believe it or not, but there are Union window guys that all they do is caulking.....and they can lay one heck of a bead.


----------



## HomeSealed

amakarevic said:


> what does it take to be "skilled with a caulk gun", ferchrissake?


Practice and technique. Sounds silly, but it really is an art form. 
I have had crews in the past that could do excellent work all the way around, but they couldn't caulk to save their lives so they had to go. Guess what the first thing people look at on the outside of a window install?


----------



## kwikfishron

HomeSealed said:


> Practice and technique. Sounds silly, but it really is an art form.


Isn't that the truth.

[FONT=&quot]Don’t forget a good caulking gun. The $4 gun won’t do it. 

The guns I use cost sixteen bucks. I miss the orange ones that cost $7 that were “Made in England”. I can’t find them anymore. [/FONT]


----------



## amakarevic

kwikfishron said:


> [FONT=&quot]Don’t forget a good caulking gun. The $4 gun won’t do it. [/FONT]


recommendations?


----------



## Windows on Wash

amakarevic said:


> recommendations?


The premium guns at Big Blue/Orange aren't bad either. The stamped steel cheapos are crapola though and will not give you good modulation of the caulk disbursement.


----------



## kwikfishron

amakarevic said:


> recommendations?


These are the ones I’ve been using for the last couple of years. I’m sure there are better guns out there but this is the best my lumberyard has to offer and works just fine.
http://www.google.com/products/cata...a=X&ei=hYcqT-7tGqrq2AXniMThDg&ved=0CH8Q8gIwAA


----------



## HomeSealed

I agree with both comments above. You can find something good enough for $15-$20. The key is learning how it works, as in how much pressure to use, and how much extra material will come out between pumps so that you can control your speed without leaving lumps.


----------



## amakarevic

Windows on Wash said:


> The premium guns at Big Blue/Orange aren't bad either.


i think that's what i got. it is black in color and was around $10. it was advertised as more advanced than the $3 orange ones. previously, i had invested in a $15 Raptor that i got at Ferguson plumbing supply store but that proved to be a total POS


----------



## HomeSealed

amakarevic said:


> i think that's what i got. it is black in color and was around $10. it was advertised as more advanced than the $3 orange ones. previously, i had invested in a $15 Raptor that i got at Ferguson plumbing supply store but that proved to be a total POS


How could it be that bad with a name like _RAPTOR_ !?:laughing:
... You should be set with the orange and black one at HD. I have a couple of those.


----------



## kwikfishron

Gun aside, if you’re using Quad (or any other poly caulk) be sure to have a rag and some paint thinner by your side. 

That stuff sticks to everything whether you want it or not. 

If you get it on your clothes, it’s there for life. 

Get it in your hair…..you’ll have to cut it out. 

The good news is... it will wear off your skin in 2 or 3 days if you pick at it enough. :thumbup:


----------



## Windows on Wash

kwikfishron said:


> Gun aside, if you’re using Quad (or any other poly caulk) be sure to have a rag and some paint thinner by your side.
> 
> That stuff sticks to everything whether you want it or not.
> 
> If you get it on your clothes, it’s there for life.
> 
> Get it in your hair…..you’ll have to cut it out.
> 
> The good news is... it will wear off your skin in 2 or 3 days if you pick at it enough. :thumbup:


That is why I hate that stuff.

Make you look like you work in a marshmallow factory and forgot to wash your hands.

:laughing:


----------



## amakarevic

unrelated to this particular application, do you guys have any idea how Quad bonds to plastic and whether it could be used to patch small gaps watertight?

thanks


----------



## HomeSealed

It bonds fabulously to plastic... On patching small gaps, that depends...


----------



## amakarevic

HomeSealed said:


> It bonds fabulously to plastic... On patching small gaps, that depends...


well, i'm into whitewater kayaking and, occasionaly, boats break on impact with rocks and then most people plastic weld them, which is a colossal P.I.A. recently, there is a product called GFlex epoxy, which works like a fiberglass cloth patch with epoxy and hardener, which makes it easier, even on plastic boats (this was an innovation cause such patching was only possible on fiberglass boats before). now, i was thinking, if this Quad stuff is as strudy as you're saying, can it be used to fix gashes maybe up to an inch wide and a few inches long if you put something on the other side of the hull to stop it from dripping through, i.e. hold it in place as a mould until it hardens. 

what do you think


----------



## Windows on Wash

HomeSealed said:


> It bonds fabulously to plastic... On patching small gaps, that depends...


I feel like this is an ad for Mighty Putty. :laughing:


----------



## HomeSealed

I would use it for that purpose at your own risk. I like it, but that is probably asking a bit too much. The mighty putty might be better.:laughing:


----------



## amakarevic

no, the putty won't do


----------



## Windows on Wash

Best thing to do for fixing plastic in that situation is to weld it.

You can buy a plastic welder for cheap and donor plastic of the same material can be your filler.


----------

